# So I Got Stuck At Splash Screen...



## daggy (Oct 9, 2011)

Just so everyone knows, I was finally able to get my phone to boot up. So anyways, I've been interested in learning to theme, so I decided to edit my framework-res.apk, so I decompliled it and made some edits to some of the XML files to change the color scheme up a bit. I then recompiled it and pushed it to my phone and as soon as I went to unlock the lock screen it froze up on me. At this point I was like ok that didn't go as planned so I did battery pull thinking ok I will just restore my last back up, wrong stuck at splash screen, at this point my heart rate is increasing and I'm at a loss of what to do. So I think ok ill just push the original framework-res.apk back to the phone no problem, again wrong. Cannot push because read-only file system. Crap! I say to myself. I forgot that when I pushed the file before I had to mount as rw using root explorer. I hadn't a clue how to gain access to the system as read write. All I have to say is thank God for Google and Google search, cause I was able to find that if I use 'adb remount' I can mount the system as read write. Sweet! Pushed the old trustee framework-res.apk and I was back in business. I must say this experiance was quite exilirating and I had a blast experimenting even if my first foray was a total fail, haha! Oh well, you live you learn. Just felt the need to share my experiance.


----------



## klinster (Jun 28, 2011)

Next time if you're going to mount something that goes into your phone that affects /system do

adb stop
adb remount
adb push 
adb start

This essentially freezes the phone, lets you push system important files, like framework-res.apk and restarts the phone


----------

